# Glue guns for scroll saw projects



## Claymore (15 May 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone use a hot glue gun as I have seen many of the Yank videos on Youtube etc using them. What I want to know is would I be able to "Glue" a small piece of wood onto another larger piece held in a small multi angle bench vice so it basically holds it while i shape the small piece using either a rotary tool or diamond files etc.....but I must be able to remove the shaped piece once shaped.
I have been trying to find out what gun and more important what type of glue would be suitable for doing the above? not bothered about costs just want to make sure I buy the right tool for the job.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## novocaine (15 May 2017)

yes I do and yes you can. 
cheapest gun you can get and a pack of what ever glue you want. yes there are lots of options, but it doesn't matter for what your wanting.
better bet is to use a piece of steel to glue to, then you can warm it with a hair dryer so the glue lets go easier.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 May 2017)

Alloy is better - you don't kill your tool if you touch it accidentally.
101-uses-for-a-hot-melt-glue-gun-t100646.html
Is worth a look.
https://www.gluegunsdirect.com/
is worth a look, it shows you the range of glues and uses. Good guns, too, if you're going to use a lot.


----------



## Claymore (15 May 2017)

Cheers guys for the info, plenty to read on the links. I like the idea of sticking them to alloy and have a few decent pieces of alloy that would fit in the vice should make one armed sanding/shaping much easier.

Brian


----------



## novocaine (15 May 2017)

I use steel because I can heat of the piece and get quick heat transfer, but agree alloy will be just fine.


----------



## donwatson (15 May 2017)

I use the Lidl hot glue gun on turned pieces and just pop them in the microwave for 30 seconds to heat up and it falls apart.

take care
Don W


----------



## AES (16 May 2017)

Me too for glue gun use (just a cheapo DIY Emporium item + their sticks). I usually use a thin-ish ply offcut to glue the part onto, and a hot air gun to get it off.

But I DO like the idea of ali & steel, and the 30 secs microwave idea is pure genius. I'll try that.

BTW, the real strong double-sided tape used for sticking down carpets also works fine, and 'cos it grips so well (provided no loose saw dust is on the surfaces) you only need a little bit, so not expensive, and usually no glue residue left either.

HTH

AES

Edit for a P.S. I forgot above. I'm sure it only applies to cheapo guns like mine, but when first turned on it takes about 3 weeks to heat up (OK, the instructions say 15 mins)! If used before fully warmed up you can either break the stick feed on the gun, or just "half-melted glue comes out. Doesn't stick so well then, and of course, the glue cools off VERY quickly - too quickly. So you must be clever enough to plan your work in advance so that the gun's switched on in good time. ALSO, my gun has no warning light, so if you forget and accidentally leave it on for a while it leaks molten glue, and if you've forgotten for a couple of hours, then the element burns out. Mind you this gun cost me only about a fiver equivalent, so no sweat to replace it. But if I was going to use hot glue a lot and/or often then I think I'd invest in a decent one, perhaps like those on some US sites previously linked to.

Again, HTH

AES


----------



## Claymore (17 May 2017)

Quick update, I have ordered a glue gun and have a few ideas how it will be useful to get me back in the workshop 
I have a swivel vice so I thought i could stick my small bits of wood onto another piece of wood and clamp in the vice..the vice will go to any angle so hopefully replace my left hand while i retrain the right. I am left handed so in time I hope the right one will take over its duties lol.

Cheers for your help guys
Brian


----------



## novocaine (17 May 2017)

reet.

I have 2. one's a tiny little cheapy one, the wife now uses that in the house for crafty stuff and a lidl one that's massive. both take a while to heat up but once hot stay not for ages, I've found that if I know I'm going to use it lots in a day it's a good idea to plug it in to a timer so it heats up then it's off for a bit then on for a bit through the day. 

neat trick if you just need a quick fix and don't want to wait is use a lighter to melt a little bit of glue from the end of a stick and dab that on the piece. 

oh, and it's great for making plastic bits and spiders webs at halloween. lol


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

'ee's reet clever that novocaine, 'ee is! I'd never of thought of those tips (I must get a timer for my glue gun).

Whatever, good luck Brian (Claymore), will be pleased to see you back in the shop and I'm sure you'll make it soon! Let us know how it goes please.

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 May 2017)

Whoah . . . youse guys 'ave bin busy while I been on vacation (hammer) sorry, Holiday. We just got back from Trumpton (over the pond) and its gonna take me a while to catch up with all the posts.

Regarding the hot glue gun issue. Years ago I used to have a cheapy one that seemed to have a job getting hot enough to melt the glue stick so gave up the idea. But recently I found a job that really needed a hot glue gun so went on the hunt for one.

I came across the one below and its very good. It heats up pretty quickly and has a nice stand so you can use it attached to the mains or 'wireless'. It came in a blown-plastic carry case and I also bought a load of glue sticks that'll last me for some time. I bought them using Amazon.de but I'm sure Amazon.co.uk will also sell them?

Hot glue gun
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B002D1BA2G/ref ... 01_TE_dp_1

Spare glue sticks
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003XCEAYY/ref ... TE_3p_dp_1

Nice to see you back at your stool Brian =D> :wink: 

Barry


----------



## novocaine (18 May 2017)

another tip. 

if your doing a massive amount of gluing (I used it to hold dividers in a draw once), you can warm the end of the stick and attached it to another to make a double length (this can be done to make a massive glue stick too) so you don't have to keep pushing sticks in to the monster. 

this ain't me first rodeo AES. lol


----------



## linkshouse (18 May 2017)

bodgerbaz":36j19ncg said:


> Whoah . . . youse guys 'ave bin busy while I been on vacation (hammer) sorry, Holiday. We just got back from Trumpton (over the pond) and its gonna take me a while to catch up with all the posts.
> 
> Regarding the hot glue gun issue. Years ago I used to have a cheapy one that seemed to have a job getting hot enough to melt the glue stick so gave up the idea. But recently I found a job that really needed a hot glue gun so went on the hunt for one.
> 
> ...



Here is the UK one - https://www.amazon.co.uk/varo-POWX1...1495094981&sr=8-2&keywords=powerplus+glue+gun

Phill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 May 2017)

Be careful to read the details when you buy - 20gms per minute could be a lot different to 1.2kg per hour. An hourly quota is likely to be a more accurate estimate of capability (and possibly life expectancy?).


----------



## Anthraquinone (20 May 2017)

I know it is probably obvious and it may have been said already but if you do use metal as a support you cannot put that into a microwave.

AQ


----------



## novocaine (20 May 2017)

Spoil sport.


----------

